# At what age did you stop being naked in front of your child?



## lmkirche (Jun 7, 2006)

This may be contravertal. . . and I don't have a problem with nudity. . .but. . .I don't know if I want my child to remember my naked body when he gets older. . .ya know?







:


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine are still young (15 mos and 3 yrs) so I still feel comfortable around them. My husband is not that comfy being naked around our 3 yr old girl, so he asks for "some privacy" when she walks in on him.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I didn't vote because it's not an issue yet. When she starts feeling self-conscious about her body, or my body, or nudity in general, then that's when we'll start focusing more on modesty. But for now, she and I still bathe together and she sees me use the potty, etc., and there are no issues with it at all.

But, she's a girl.







My husband doesn't get naked in front of her because he's not comfortable with it.

It differs for every child, but for us, the key will be when she starts feeling uncomfortable with it, I think. I don't want her to feel like her body is something to be ashamed of, so I don't act like I'm ashamed of mine in front of her, if that makes sense. But that may be a different concern than what you're asking about.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mine are 3.5 and 15 months and we haven't stopped being naked in front of them yet. Not sure when we will. Dh has started to wear pants around the house more (he used to only wear boxers at home) but he'll still get out of the shower in front of our 3.5 year old.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I put any age, but really, I'll follow the cues of my kids. I was NOT comfortable with my mom's nudity, and it made me really self-conscious myself. So when either kid starts seeming uncomfortable, we'll follow their lead. I'm not going to be nude around a child who isn't comfortable around it. but for now, DD is 3.5 and doesn't bat an eye when either of us are nude.

We're not naked all the time, but she's there when we change clothes, and often choses to join either of us in the shower (likes the warm water). Most of these situations are her choice - she is free to leave the room, not join the shower, etc.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted _Any age is suitable for nudity amongst family_ - but I would still have to say _as long as_ everyone is comfortable with that.

DS just turned 3 and he still bathes with me and his dad. He has no sense of modesty yet and doesn't really know the difference between naked and dressed. LOL


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

I think the poll needs an "other." I don't think "any age" is suitable for nudity, but I don't think I need to stop changing in front of my child at age 5 either.

In general, I think that brief nudity in the context of changing and partial nudity such as breast feeding all day long







is healthy for children. Especially to see that people can be comfortable with bodies in normal contexts and get a general sense of what real people look like. I think this is a much more European model than an American one, but I think its a good one actually. However, I don't bathe nude with my older children, I wear a bathing suit, cause that's extended nudity and I'm not comfortable with that.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

I put any age, but as with previous posters, it will depend on if/when my child ever becomes uncomfortable with nakedness, either his or ours.


----------



## thechuzzle (Apr 7, 2008)

I would say any age. My mom was never really concerned about it when she was in the shower and such all through my childhood. And I had an aunt who was a midwife and I remember as a teenager that she would carry on full conversations naked while she was doing make up and such and so it has never really bothered me. My almost 3 year old wishes everyone be naked all the time as that is what he prefers. So I guess we will go with that until I feel he is no longer comforatable with that.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I think you need an "other" option. I didn't vote as none of them fit us. DD just turned 5 and ds is almost 3. They both see us naked fairly regularly. I don't really think any age is appropriate for nudity. I figure the kids will let us know when they feel uncomfortable about being naked in front of us or seeing us naked.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I would have to agree as long as everyone is comfortable.

Although I don't I would be comfortable being naked in front of my 15yo ds (he's currently 10months old)

But my mom and I would change together to this day

If i had a dd, it might be different

and dp might not mind because he is a boy too


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My oldest is 7 and I don't parade around naked, but if she sees me it's no big deal. My dh started to cover up as soon as she was born and she only saw him naked once by accident. I still take showers with my 4yo.

If my kids were boys I would have covered up at around age 4-5. Since we are all women, it's okay. I mean, they see naked women in the locker rooms at the pool.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Ds is 3 and I still haven't stopped. I didn't vote


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

I can't vote with the way the poll is worded. I'm still naked regularly around my 5 year old, but I can't imagine that I'll be all that comfortable when he's 17, you know?


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

My middle son started to want privacy at around 7 I think. My daughter I don't care about as far as that; maybe she will want not to see me nekked at some point. I grew up with three sisters so I am not overly private in this area.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think it become inappropriate when it feels inappropriate. If someone, parent or child, is no longer comfortable. In my own family, growing up, nakedness was fine up until around puberty or a little before. Once we were that age, it was okay for me and my mom to see each other naked, but not my brother and mom-- not between opposite genders, ya know? Anyway, that feels comfortable to me and I guess that's how I'll be with my own kids. But right now they're all just so little and nakedness is such a non-issue.


----------



## pajamajes (Feb 1, 2008)

I am a nudist at heart, lol.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

I think there will be a big difference with same sex parent/child and opposite sex. right now DS is 2 and we are naked around him, DH actually just said tonight, 'when the baby comes (its a girl) I wont be naked around her when she is this big'.

like pp said, I would and do still change clothes with my mom


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I've started getting uncomfortable being nude in front of my 3.5 year old son. So I'm a little more circumspect (for example I don't shower with him anymore.)

I don't think anything is wrong with nudity and if other moms have different comfort levels that doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

i voted any age. in reality, i'll respect dd... if she's uncomfortable with a nakey mommy, i'll cover up.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Any age . . . as long as everyone is comfortable.

My daughter is 5.5 and my son is 2. Both their dad and I are still naked around them regularly.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

When they are uncomfortable with it then we'll cover up. DD1 is 5 and hasn't hit that point yet.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I voted any age, but really it's until they are uncomfortable. Dd1 is almost 14, and a huge prude, but she's fine with nudity in the house - even dh seeing her and vice versa.

But God help us all if she sees us kissing!


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I still shower with my dd(5) and my ds(3) and it isn't a big deal. My dh started requesting privacy when my dd was about 4. I suppose that will be one of those things that we shall figure as we go along.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I couldn't answer .. my son is 5.5 and we still don't have a problem with it, he still even takes showers with me sometimes.

When he wants more privacy, I will respect that. Until then, I don't worry about it.


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a 6,4, an 2 year old. It isn't an issue for any of us right now. I will let me child lead that decision. Sometimes my 6 year old will ask for private time when changing, but most the time she could run cloths free.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I voted 4 yrs old but it's not like I have an actual cut off date. It's just when I started to feel uncomfortable letting my ds see me naked, shower with me, or watch me go potty. Although he does still see me changing clothes on occassion or we'll use a public restroom together.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont plan to stop being naked in front of my DS (or any other children I may have) until he/they say they are uncomfortable with that. I do not see this happening for a very very long time. Nudity in our house is as normal and unthought of as breathing is.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I still do... mine are 8 yrs and 19 months. We live in a very small house and the door to the bathroom is one of those sliding PITA ones... so I don't even bother to close it. Wouldn't matter if I did anyway since my kids would just walk right in anyway.
Hey, my DD can only feel better about her body after seeing mine LMAO

ETA: Geez, since everyone said they'll respect their kid's cues I guess I should add it so I'm not different LOL
I kind of thought it was implied. When my kids don't want to see me naked anymore, then I guess they should stop walking in on me in the bathroom and shower :-D I'll take that as a cue hahahaha


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I think any age for nudity is fine, as long as everyone is comfortable.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't vote, but I agree--we will follow our kids' lead on this. Right now my oldest is ~3.5, and he still bathes with me or his dad a lot, and he doesn't pay much attention to any of the nudity, so it just isn't an issue. But when we begin to see *him* desiring more privacy/modesty, or if we get other signs that he's not comfortable with it, then we'll be more careful about it.


----------



## GSMama (Jul 26, 2006)

I didn't vote either. We still have showers with our 2.5 yo on a regular basis and all of us are okay with it. She's started getting curious though and we're using it as an opportunity to have high-level conversations about our bodies. I suspect her dad will get uncomfortable before I do.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't vote... but we'll continue to be a naked family until someone involved expresses a desire for change in policy.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted any age, but I think it's only true if everyone feels comfortable. I'm sure when puberty hits, my kids will want privacy.


----------

